# Final Hauntcast Episode - Free Download



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HAUNTCAST 60 – “Lethal Injection” (Final Episode - Free)










HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
Johnny Thunder funnels IPAs with the Creator of the Village Mire and Hauntcast, the genius Chris Baker.

Shocktails:
Chris and JT have one last round during last call at the Last Bar on the left and Johnny reviews “The Sacrament” and “Godzilla”

GHOULIE GROOVES:
Ride with the living dead and Calabrese as they blow the doors of the dungeon and with trax from their new album “Born With A Scorpion’s Touch”

THE BONE PHONE:
Jim Transue from Isher Creations Steampunks the dungeon

NEWS FROM BEYOND:
Breaking news about Hauntcast

THEATER OF THE MIND:
Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger… Revenant touches on a few universal concerns in the haunter lifestyle as he reminisces and closes the curtain on the Theater of the Mind. And of course finds an excuse to insert some Daft Punk music… hey, if it fits…

PLUS!…
This month we give away a $560 silicone mask from CFX a set of DC Props Prop building books DC Props and a Skull Keystone from Necrotic Creations.

Enjoy the show… and Stay Scary!

Free download http://hauntcast.net


----------

